# Knitting/Crochet buddies wanted



## sally_libby (Dec 27, 2011)

I have recently moved to Pickerington, OH and are looking for some knitting and/or crochet buddies. I would love to find a group near by also. Please let me know if you can help me. Thanks, Sally


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

sally_libby said:


> I have recently moved to Pickerington, OH and are looking for some knitting and/or crochet buddies. I would love to find a group near by also. Please let me know if you can help me. Thanks, Sally


I'm in Zanesville, I guess we would have to commute.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Good luck in your search, I found a wonderful group of friends to knit/ crochet with in my area through KP!


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

You can check with you LYS. Don't forget to check with the library, in Slidell we have a group that meets each week.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Welcome from another Ohioan. If you have any questions or what to chat, feel free to message me. I don't live close enough for a in person group.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome. I live in Lancaster.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Dang! You are 6 counties from me. We should arrange to have a meeting of everyone from Ohio next summer. Rent a house somewhere, see the sites, you all can knit while I crochet.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Dang! You are 6 counties from me. We should arrange to have a meeting of everyone from Ohio next summer. Rent a house somewhere, see the sites, you all can knit while I crochet.


Wouldn't that be a hoot. A group of us Ohio girls and guys getting together to knit and crochet.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to the group.
You can try:
http://www.meetup.com/
Or check you local library.
Dick


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome! My DSIL lives in Baltimore, OH. When we go down to see her, we get off of I-71 at the Pickerington exit and turn right. (There is a Cracker Barrel restaurant there) Before you get to Refugee Rd., there is a yarn shop in one of the shopping plazas on the left. If I remember right, there was a Dodd Camera store next door. I can't remember the name of the yarn shop, and it's been a few years since I had time to stop on the way, or they were not open when we went thru. I am sure you could check in there for someone to knit/crochet with. They were helpful and very nice.

Tami from north central Ohio


----------



## knitvix (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi, from Marion! There used to be "The Yarn Shop" in Pickerington. It was one of two stores, however, I believe just the main store in Columbus is operational. Yarn Market had its facilities there, at least a couple of years ago when I was on a "feeled" trip for my knitting group.


----------



## cjjones (Feb 8, 2015)

There is definitely a group that meets at the library in Pickerington. I was just there this evening, and there was a group there. You can check the library staff for their dates or information.


----------

